# Light And Water Conditions



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive learned the last few that the lunar phases and the barometric pressures,along with a few others affect the way some of us fish.
The past year I fished the first couple moons and did well. It took a north 10 mph wind at 55*. The eyes were in 10 ft of water and very active. As the year wore on and the water temp rised the lunar phases had little affect on eyes. The mornin and evenings seemed to be more productive as fished moved to deep water to stay. It seemed to make the fish group.
Does it make sense to stay with one lake through out the year?
I talk too alot of guys whom fish the same lake or spot all year! I guess this is OK if your catching fisH. thanks for your comments! JIG


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I would never limit myself to one lake a year simply because each lake is its own entity and can be different as night and day...
I have been lucky enough to, in the past, jump from one body of water to another and even under that best instances I may be fishless at one and on them hard on another... 
Even on the same lake fish do not react the same even if they are in the same type structure... I have jigged bass off a point and hit another that is just like that point and they want slow rolled spinners...
When someone thinks they have them figured out they toss in a curve and that goes from day to day and body of water to body of water...
All I can really say about water temps is that a falling temp will decrease fish activity and the reverse on a rising temp... Example of that would be rain showers some will warm the water others will cool it...
Light can make a huge impact on where fish are related to structure especially when baitfish are present... Light can make walleye go deeper and the same light make smallmouth come in shallow but most often fish will follow and react to the baitfish they are feeding on at that time...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I do jump from lake to lake. If the fishin gets tough on a lake ill jump to skeeter. Thats how I got to learn the water tables and how they affect fish.  Im seeing the eyes group up in may to spring. I see where and how they move. U just got to be willing to spend some time looking for them and know the places to look. Alot of old timers I talk to dont seem to get this!
It took three weeks to convince my old man of it!  After the first shad I caught him caught him his first walleye! HES HOOKED! Now he tells his friends fishin reports and that makes me happy!  Great to live a dream!
WASNT NOTHIN TO FISH 24 HOURS!


----------

